# If your husband got really ill before IVF what would your clinic advise?



## fairycake48 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi,

I'm 42 and need every bit of help re giving my IVF every chance. Just did a cycle and 5 weeks previous to this cycle DH had a dreadful virus or bug for 5 days. He was floored with it, fevers, stomach cramps..it was awful,I evn worried he was having a heart attack at one stage. I did tell one of the Drs in my clinic as I was so worried that I actually asked if we could change to IMSI which was booked up. Any way ofcourse he went from being Mr Super Sperm to us having to do ICSI , all embies were great on day 3 but started to fail on day 4...my point: Should the clinic have advised us to wait and let DH get over being so ill and go on to make fresh good sperm? I on reflection think it was mad to let us go ahead....Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey

The fact ur hubby was so ill 5wks ago shouldn't make a difference cos it would well be outta his system,sperm can change,my hubby went from havin virtually none to havin enough for icsi,also in regards to embryos,my clinic only do 2 day transfers cos they maintain that embies r better off in natural environment than in a dish (there is mixed opinions on this)there is always the chance the embies won't make it to blast stage which I'm assumin they were aimin for,sorry if I'm not answerin ur questions however don't let it get u down that ur hubby bein sick could affect this cos I'm sure that's not the case!!

Good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Fairycake

I suspect that both of my clinics might well have said it wasn't an issue, but I don't know as it never occurred. HOWEVER, you are right, sperm is produced in three month cycles and if a man suffers high temperatures during that cycle, there are many in the fertility field who say that that will compromise the quality of his sperm. I'd definitely raise it as a question when you have your follow-up and see what they say. A decent clinic will listen to your concerns and take its time to reassure you and/or admit that perhaps things might have been managed differently.

I guess the good news (is there such a thing as good news after a BFN??) is that Mr Super Sperm should be making a reappearance very soon. I'm sorry for this cycle though, hon.   

Have you seen these?

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

Good luck getting answers from your clinic and deciding on your next step.

Martha x


----------



## fairycake48 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies Martha and Jenna and the link Martha ...Jenna it was the embryologist who blamed his illness for his sperm count and quality more than halving so thats why I'm concerned. He had DNA fragmentation tests and regular SA before his illness and came out with flying colours much to his delight   so it was def the high fever for 4/5 days that damaged this batch ,according to the embryologist.
Thanks again .... and if anyone else has had this happen please share!


----------

